# Question about Personal References for Application



## maltyy (15 Nov 2011)

I'm nearly finished my application for ROTP, and all I have left is the list for my personal references, but I'm having a bit of trouble with that. The paper says the reference has to have known me for at least five consecutive years, or up to age 16, but what does that part mean? Also, I know I can't use relatives as references, but my uncle is a past employer, so am I still not able to reference him? Thanks for helping.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2011)

Try looking through the 19 pages here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12763.0.html

You might want to start at the end and work your way back.......


----------

